# رياضة الدراجة



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

رياضة الدراجة



- فوائد الدراجة الثابتة :
- حرق الدهون اذا استخدمت 
بطريقة الايروبكس، أي التدرج السريع
- بناء العضلات اذا وضعت على برنامج الصعود
- ليونة المفاصل واحماؤها وتحريكها
- حرق السعرات الحرارية
- تحسين نسبة أخذ الأوكسجين

- لا تحدث ضوضاء وبامكانك استخدامها
 أمام التليفزيون وعند وجود الأطفال
- بامكانك حرق 500 سعرة حرارية في
 الساعة وبناء العضلة لدلا من الدهون
 التي ستساعد في ما بعد على الحرق بعد الاسترخاء

نظراً إلى أن وزن الجسم يكون مدعومًا بمقعد فإن 
الدراجات تعتبر أقل حرقًا للسعرات الحرارية 
مقارنة بالسير المتحرك أو جهاز التزحلق
 (من الصعب رفع معدل ضربات القلب كما يحدث في حالة الجري)
 غير أن في إمكانك تحقيق أهدافك التدريبية 
إذا قضيت مزيدًا من الوقت. وتذكر أن التمرين
 الذي يحمل وزن الجسم يفيد في تفادي هشاشة العظام
 وهو ما قد لا توفره الدراجة .
 كما أن بعض الأفراد قد يعانون الآلام 
التي يمكن أن يتسبب فيها المقعد (السرج)
 عند ابتداء التمارين على الدراجات الثابتة.
 وقد يشتكى بعض مستخدمي الدراجات القائمة
 (العمودية) من آلام أسفل الظهر، وقد يكون 
السبب في هذا سوء الاستخدام 
مثل أن يكون ارتفاع المقعد غير ملائم.




​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك رياضة جسمك بحاجة لها

إن للجسم ثلاثة أشكال أساسية تميزه: الجسم النحيل، الجسم البض المستدير، الجسم العضلي إن لأصحاب الشكل الأول،
 الجسم النحيل؛ أجساما متينة كالعصي وأطراً جسمانية ضيقة،
وهؤلاء يعانون من عدم تمكنهم من زيادة أوزانهم فعضلاتهم تكون رقيقة وطويلة، هذا وتتألف الألياف المستطيلة التي تتألف منها العضلة من إحدى فئتين من العضلات:
ـ عضلات ذات اختلاج سريع. ‏
ـ عضلات ذات اختلاج بطيء. ‏
فعضلات الأشخاص النحيلين يتألف معظمها من العضلات بطيئة الاختلاج وهذه الفئة البطيئة تستطيع أن تستعمل طاقتها ومقدار الأوكسجين الذي يصل إليها باقتصاد وهذه الخاصية تترجم عند الشخص النحيل إلى وجود قدر كبير من النشاط وقوة التحمل وهي الصفة التي يمتاز بها متسابقو المسافات الطويلة. لذلك يفضل لهم ممارسة رياضة المشي أو الهرولة والتجديف ولو باستخدام التجديف الساكن. ‏
أما عضلات الجسم البض المستدير فإنها مزيج من ذوات الاختلاج السريع والاختلاج البطيء وهذا يعني أن فائدة الرياضة عند هؤلاء تكون مزدوجة النفع بالنسبة لهذين النوعين من العضلات أي الحصول على نتائج طيبة من تمارين القوة وتمارين السباحة وركوب الدراجات والمشي الحثيث. ‏
أما أصحاب الأجسام العضلية فيولدون وبهم قابلية بناء سريع للعضلات وحرق سريع للشحوم. ‏
وبما أن أصحاب الجسم العضلي يتمتعون بالكثير من العضلات ذات الاختلاج السريع لذلك فأليافهم العضلية قابلة للتضخم والتكثف استجابة لأي عمل تقوم به كالمضرب وقلة الحديد وكرة السلة وكرة القدم والملاكمة. ‏
كما أن على الأشخاص من هذه الفئة من الأجسام الانتباه أثناء ممارستهم التدريبات (الأثقال) لأنه قد يكون من السهل عليهم تطوير مجموعات عضلية معينة مما يجعل شكلهم غير متناسق إضافة إلى ذلك فعلى أصحاب الأجسام العضلية ممارسة رياضة التمطي بصورة منتظمة، وذلك لأن تراكم مثل هذا القدر من العضلات في الجسم يمكن أن يسبب تصلبه وهو في حاجة أيضا إلى الموازنة بين أنشطة الطاقة والرياضة الروحية مثل اليوغا والتأمل لأن ذلك يساعد على مرونة الجسم. ‏
وعلى صعيد آخر وحول أهمية الرياضة في حياتنا اليومية كشف الباحثون في جامعة ميسوري-كولومبيا أن ممارسة الرياضة المعتدلة، أو المشي السريع، قبل تناول هذه الوجبات الدسمة يؤثر بشكل كبير على كمية الدهون في الدم.
وأظهرت الدراسة التي شملت 21 رجلاً تمرنوا قبل الوجبة الدسمة الغنية بالدهون بـ 12 ساعة وجود انخفاض في كمية الدهون في دمائهم بحوالي النصف، في حين قلت بحوالي 40% عند التمرين قبل الطعام بساعة واحدة أما التمرين بعد الوجبة فقد قللها بحوالي 5% فقط.
وأوضح الباحثون أن الرياضة تنشط أنزيمات الجسم المسؤولة عن التخلص من الدهون التي تعمل على تحطيمها وطردها أو تسهل امتصاصها إلى الخلايا وبالتالي تخرج من الدورة الدموية وهي أقل قدرة على زيادة مستوى الكوليسترول وخطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب.
والجدير ذكره هو ما قاله الأستاذ المشارك في كلية الرياضة في الجامعة الأردنية أخصائي الطب الرياضي والرياضة العلاجية الدكتور ماجد مجلي حيث قال إن الحركة تعتبر مطلبا وظيفيا هاما للجسم البشري.. فكما يطلب الجسم الغذاء يطلب الحركة للمحافظة على قدرات الجسم البنيوية والوظيفية وقد أتت ممارسة الإنسان للحركة مع بداية تكوينه ووجوده على الأرض حيث مارس الرياضة قديما بشكل عشوائي بهدف الحفاظ على نفسه من الحيوانات أو المخاطر التي أحاطت به فقد كان لزاما عليه التنقل من مكان إلى مكان ومن وضع جسمي إلى آخر مما أكسبه قدرات ساهمت في تطوير قدراته البدنية والعقلية وأضاف أما في الوقت الحالي فقد أصبح لزاما على الناس ممارسة الأنشطة البدنية بأشكالها المختلفة حيث أدى التطور التكنولوجي واعتماد الإنسان على الآلة إلى حرمانه من توفير أهم متطلبات جسمه ألا وهو الحركة وأصبحت حياته تتصف بالخمول الذي يعتبر أحد عوامل المجازفة في حياة الإنسان
ومن المعروف علميا أن الخمول يؤدي إلى ظهور العديد من الأمراض أو خفض كفاءة الجسم وقدرته على العمل وهذا ما يسمى بأمراض الخمول مثل ضعف العضلات وانخفاض كفاءة القلب والرئتين وتصلبات الشرايين أو ضعفها وترهلها وآلام المفاصل وأمراض أخرى
وقال إن أشكال ممارسة الأنشطة البدنية تعددت في الوقت الحالي ويلاحظ زيادة انتشار مراكز اللياقة البدنية والرياضية مما يعتبر مظهرا من مظاهر التطور الحضاري وزيادة وعي الناس وإدراكهم للجوانب الصحية التي تهمهم وأضاف أن التجارب دلت أنه لزام على الإنسان ممارسة التمرينات الرياضية في مراحل نموه وتطوره المختلفة فيمكن البدء بعمل التمرينات للطفل منذ اليوم الثالث بعد الولادة عن طريق تمرينات خفيفة من قبل الأم أو الأب حيث تساعد التمرينات في نمو وتطور الطفل وذلك بتحسين تغذية خلايا الجسم المختلفة العضلية والعصبية كما تساعد في تخلصه من الحالات التي قد يمر بها مثل الإمساك أو الغازات التي تسبب للطفل آلاما.​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

القوة والمرونة والصحة

ونجدها عند  البعض الآخر "الوزن الملائم" وآخرين تعنى بالنسبة لهم "الشعور العام بالعافية والصحة" لكن الشيء الأهم للحصول على تعريف ملائم لهذه الكلمة هو النظر إلى مفهومها بشكل أعم و أشمل، فاللياقة ليست مجرد الحديث عن القوة أو الاحتمال أو نسبة الدهون ولكنها تجمع بين ذلك كله فمن الممكن أن تكون قويا وليس لديك قوة احتمال، أو لديك قوة احتمال وليس لديك مرونة.
ونستخلص من ذلك كله انه لا يمكننا تقديم تعريف عام وشامل لمفهوم اللياقة بعيدا عن مكوناتها وعناصرها الخمسة التالي ذكرها - وتحقيق التوازن بين هذه المكونات تساوى لياقة صحية وسليمة لجسم الإنسان، وعليك بدراسة كل عنصر على حدة وان تضع يدك على مواطن القوة والضعف ومعالجة نقاط ضعفك لأن ذلك يؤثر على صحتك بوجه عام
عناصر اللياقة الأساسية
" قوة التحمل في وجود الطاقة التي تعتمد على الأكسجين.
" القوة العضلية.
" قوة التحمل العضلي .
" المرونة .
" التكوين الجسماني.
" قوة التحمل :-
يقصد بها قدرة الجسم على تشغيل كل المجموعة العضلية لفترة طويلة وعلى نحو معتدل باستخدام الطاقة التي تعتمد على الأكسجين. ويستخدم الأكسجين في تحليل المواد النشوية وتحويلها إلى طاقة دائمة، كما يساعد على تحليل الدهون والبروتينات. والقيام بالأنشطة الرياضية التي تعتمد على الأكسجين تزيد من معدل ضربات القلب، وتزيد من قدرة الأعضاء على الإنقباضات حيث تساعد الإنقباضات القوية على تدفق الدم بشكل أفضل وأقوى وبالتالي تهيئ الجسم لممارسة أي نشاط بشكل أفضل .
" القوة العضلية :-
هي قدرة عضلات الجسم على توليد قدر من القوى في فترة قصيرة مستخدمة الطاقة التي لا تعتمد على الأكسجين. وهذه التمرينات تساهم في تقوية العضلات وزيادة حجمها بل وزيادة حجم الأنسجة المتصلة بها وزيادة كثافتها لأن هذه التمارين تؤدي إلى توسيع الخلايا وبناء العضلات. وبعيدا عن الناحية الجمالية، كلما ازداد حجم العضلات والأنسجة المتصلة بها كلما كان الجسم أكثر مرونة وأقل تعرضا للضرر عند الحوادث، كما يساعد على التحكم في وزنك على المدى الطويل حيث يمكن الأنسجة المحيطة بالعضلات من حرق سعرات حرارية أكثر من الدهون حتى أثناء فترات الراحة.
" نصائح تهمك:
للحصول على أفضل النتائج لابد من وضع جدول منظم مع التركيز على الأنشطة التي تعمل على تشغيل مجموعة عضلية محددة، ممارسة التمرينات ببطء وتركيز وبطريقة فيها مقاومة للجاذبية حيث أن الطاقة الموجهة تؤدى إلى أفضل النتائج وتساعد على عدم التعرض للأذى والضرر. وبالنسبة للأنشطة التي لا تعتمد على الأكسجين (أي التي تعتمد على الطاقة اللاهوائية) فهي تساعد على إفراز الحمض اللبني في أنسجة العضلات وهذا الحمض يسبب الإحساس بالألم، ولكن إذا قمت ببسط عضلاتك وتهيئتها قبل وبعد التمارين سيحول دون حدوث ذلك. ممارسة تمارين الضغط تزيد من قوة عضلاتك مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن الاعتدال في ممارسة أي شيء هو المفتاح لتجنب أي ضرر ويحقق الفائدة المرجوة، ونجد أن تمرينات التحمية شيء ضروري وهام قبل البدء في أي نشاط، ولابد من تناول قسط من الراحة لمدة يوم أو يومين لكي تستعيد العضلات وضعها الطبيعي
" المرونة:-
هي القدرة على بسط العضلات والأربطة. ونعنى بزيادة المرونة بسط الأنسجة المرنة عن الحدود الطبيعية لها والاحتفاظ بها على هذا الوضع لبضع لحظات، ومع تكرار هذه العملية تتكيف الأنسجة مع حدودها الجديدة. وكلما زادت مرونة الجسم كلما قلت مخاطر التعرض للإصابة بأي أذى أو ضرر عند ممارستك لأي نشاط رياضي بل ويرفع من مستوى أدائك .
إرشادات ممارسة تمرينات التحمية شيء ضروري وهام قبل البدء في أي نشاط رياضي فهي تكسبك الرشاقة حتى لا تكون عرضة للإصابة بالمزق أو الشد العضلي، أما بسطها بعد ممارسة النشاط الرياضي يرخى العضلات المجهدة ويمنع حدوث الشد العضلي. مع مراعاة الإحساس بهذه التمارين على أنها مجهود يبذل فقط بحيث لا تسبب أية آلام تضر بجسم الإنسان .إبسط عضلات مناطق معينة في جسمك في اليوم الواحد ويكون ذلك بصفة منتظمة عدة مرات على الأقل في الأسبوع الواحد
" التكوين الجسماني:-
يتمثل في نسبة الدهون والعظام والعضلات الموجودة في جسم الإنسان وتعطينا هذه النسب نظرة إجمالية عن صحة الإنسان ولياقته فيما يتصل بوزنه وعمره وحالته الصحية، وغالبا ما يتلازم الوزن مع نسبة الدهون ولكنه لا يحل إحداهما محل الآخر. ولا تعنى الزيادة في الوزن السمنة لأن الكثير من الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بلياقة عالية أوزانهم زائدة عن الحد المسموح به وذلك نتيجة للعضلات التي يكتسبونها عند ممارستهم لأي نشاط رياضي ولكن إذا كنت تعانى من نسبة دهون عالية يعنى ذلك التعرض لمخاطر صحية تبدأ بأمراض القلب، وإرتفاع ضغط الدم ومرض السكر. ومن الصعب تحديد هذه النسب على وجه دقيق، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن إستخدام طريقة "قياس طيات الجلد" التي يتم فيها إتخاذ معيار خاص لقياس الدهن تحت الجلد - وهى طريقة أقل دقة من غيرها - إلا أنها تعطى نتائج جيدة.
ويتراوح معدل نسبة الدهون الطبيعي في جسم الرجل ما بين 12% إلى 18% تقريبا، وفى النساء تكون أعلى قليلا حيث تتراوح ما بين 14% إلى 20%، ومع أن زيادة الدهون عن المعدل الطبيعي له مخاطر فإن قلتها عن المعدل لا ينصح به لأن الدهون لها بعض الفوائد والمزايا فتمد الإنسان بالطاقة وتحافظ على درجة حرارة جسمه
لياقة أفضل هناك بعض النصائح التي ينبغي عليك اتباعها وأخرى تتجنبها لكي تصل إلى اللياقة بمفهومها الصحيح مع الالتزام بعناصر اللياقة الخمس الأساسية: ـ الاعتدال عند البدء في أي نشاط رياضي : صحيح، عند البدء في أي نشاط رياضي بعد فترة راحة طويلة لابد من الاعتدال عند بداية ممارسته لأن المجهود الزائد عن الحد يعرضك للضرر ـ الإفراط في ممارسة النشاط الرياضي: خطأ، فمن الخطأ ممارسة أي نشاط بشكل مكثف أو زائد عن الحد، فجسدك يحتاج إلى الراحة وذلك لتحقيق أقصى استفادة من النشاط الذي تمارسه وبأقل ضرر ممكن، فعندما تعرض عضلات جسمك لإجهاد شديد لابد أن تنال قسطا من الراحة على الأقل لمدة 24 ساعة، وينبغي التنويع بين الأنشطة التي تتطلب مجهوداً بسيطاً أو كبيراً مثل التنويع بين تمرينات الوزن و العجلة الهوائية ـ تهيئة العضلات قبل البدء في أية تمارين رياضية: صحيح، لأنها تكسب العضلات مرونة وتمنع حدوث الأذى أو الضرر كما أن تهدئة العضلات بعد أي نشاط رياضي شيئا ضروريا لأنها ترخى العضلات وتقلل من معدل ضربات القلب وتساعد الجسم على العودة إلى حالته الطبيعية بعد النشاط الرياضي وعلى المدى الطويل.
" بسط العضلات :-
صحيح المرونة هي إحدى العوامل المهمة في اللياقة ، وبسط العضلات قبل وأثناء وبعد النشاط الرياضي سيسفر عن أداء أفضل وجسم أصح وضرر أقل ولياقة أفضل بشكل عام. ـ التغاضي عن الألم: خطأ، عليك الإنصات جيدا إلى ما يرسله جسمك من إشارات فإذا شعرت بألم عليك بالتوقف على الفور فإن ألم العضلات والمفاصل يعنى الكثير والتغاضي عن الآلام البسيطة يؤدى إلى آلام اكبر فيما بعد، وإذا استمر الألم لفترة طويلة عليك باستشارة الطبيب ـ استشارة مدرب محترف: صحيح، إذا كنت تمارس الرياضة في ناد رياضي أو إحدى الصالات الرياضية ستتاح لك الفرصة لاستشارة مدرب متخصص فسيرسم لك خطة تلائم أهدافك. كما أنه يوجهك في استخدام الأدوات الرياضية، ويصحح لك ما كنت تمارسه من عادات رياضية خاطئة.
" الملل:
خطأ، عليك بالتنويع فيما تمارسه من أنشطة وذلك لكسر الرتابة والذي يساهم أيضا وبشكل غير مباشر في لياقة الجسم بوجه عام.

" الشريك الرياضي:
صحيح، إذا كان وجود الحافز هو مشكلتك الأساسية سيكون الشريك هو الحل لأنه سيشجعك على الاستمرار وعلى الارتفاع بمستواك وبذل مجهود أكبر للتنافس معه، بشرط أن تتكافأ قدراته مع قدراتك.

" فقد التركيز:
خطأ، الانشغال بما يدور حولك أو التفكير في أية أمور أخرى غير ما تمارسه من نشاط سيعرضك للأذى والضرر فعليك التركيز فيما تفعله للحصول على نتيجة أفضل. ولكن إذا فقدت تركيزك فعليك الإقلال فيما تمارسه على الفور.

" مراقبة النظام الغذائي:
صحيح، إن النظام الغذائي هو الجزء الفعال في مسألة اللياقة، وما تتناوله من أطعمة يؤثر على ما تقوم به من نشاط، كما أنه يؤثر بدوره على نتائج خطة اللياقة التي رسمتها لنفسك والتي تساعد على بناء عضلاتك وتقلل من نسبة الدهون الموجودة في جسمك، كما يساهم ما يمارسه الإنسان من نشاط يومي أو نشاط رياضي في حرق الكثير من السعرات الحرارية إلى جانب الإعتدال.

" نقص السوائل من الجسم:
خطأ، يحتاج الجسم إلى الماء كل عشرين دقيقة عند ممارسة أي نشاط رياضي لكي يعوض الفاقد، تناول سوائل على الفور عند إحساسك بالعطش حتى لا تتعرض للجفاف وخاصة إذا كنت تمارس أي نشاط ما لأكثر من ساعة. ـ الاستمتاع بما تمارسه: صحيح، اختر نشاطا تستمتع به لأنه سيلزمك بما سترسمه لنفسك من خطط، وهذا في نفس الوقت لا يكون مبرر لأي شخص بعدم ممارسة أي نشاط إذا لم يحقق له المتعة .​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الجفاف والرياضة

الماء عنصر غذائى لأجسامنا، ويدخل بنسبة 70% تقريباً فى بناء العضلات وحوالى 75% من انسجه المخ. ونفقد الماء من أجسامنا يومياً فى صور عديدة ومنها التنفس بمايوازى فقد لحوالى كوبين من الماء
ومن خلال العرق أيضاً والتبول وإذا لم يتم تعويض هذا الفاقد من الماء فسيتعرض الإنسان للجفاف. ويتصل الجفاف اتصالاً وثيقاً بوصفه أحد المشاكل التى تنجم عن ممارسة إحدى الرياضات بدون الحصول المتوازن عليه لأى شخص وخاصة فى الرياضات العنيفة التى تتطلب مجهوداً كبيراً.
وتبدأ سلسلة الجفاف بحصول الإنسان على كم قليل من الماء وفقد الكثير منه، وبمجرد أن يشعر الجسم أن المخزون من الماء لديه قليل تصل رسالة إلى الكلى بالاحتفاظ بالماء بدلاً من إخراجها (يتضح هذا فى لون البول الداكن المركز). 
ويؤدى الجفاف إلى الامساك واالانتفاخ بالمثل، وجفاف الفم واللسان، الشعور بالتعب، نقص الطاقة كما يصاب الإنسان بالشد العضلي
وإذا لم تعالج كل هذه الأعراض تتدهور الحالة ليترجم بعد ذلك إلى صدمة تسمى باسم صدمة الحرارة أو نهك الحرارة "Heat exhaustion or Heat stroke" والتى تكون أعراضها:
- الإرهاق.
- الشعور بالدوار.
- الغثيان.
- القيء- الصداع.
- تنفس قصير وسريع.
- ارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة.
- سرعة ضربات القلب.
- عدم القدرة على الانتباه أو فقد الوعى كلية.

* تجنب الإصابة بالجفاف للرياضى وغير الرياضى:
- شرب الكثير كمن السوائل.
- المعدل الموصى بتناوله يومياً لتجنب الإصابة بالجفاف حوالى 224 جرام من السوائل.
- شرب المشروبات الرياضية لأنها تحتوى على نسب صوديوم أعلى ولأنها تعطى طاقة كبيرة.
- تجنب تناول المشروبات الكحولية أو التى تحتوى على كافيين لأن بها مواد تسبب الجفاف.
- تجنب المشروبات التى تحتوى على كربون لأن الكربون يسبب الانتفاخ والشعور بالامتلاء ويمنع الجسم استفادته من السوائل.
- ارتداء ملابس فاتحة اللون فضفاضة تمتص العرق.
- ممارسة الرياضة بعيداً عن أشعة الشمس (فى الأماكن التى توجد بها ظل) مع استخدام كريمات ضد الشمس.
لابد وأن يعى اى شخص أن تجنب الشىء (الجفاف) أسهل من حدوثه وعلاجه، لذا ينصح فى الأيام التى بها رطوبة عالية من الممكن أن يدخل الشخص الذى يبذل نشاطاً فى جفاف بعد حوالى 15 دقيقة فقط، وإذا عانى الشخص الرياضى وغير الرياضى أياً من الأعراض السابقة فعليه بالتوقف على الفور عن ممارسة النشاط وتناول قسطاً من الراحة فى مكان بارد مع شرب السوائل لتعويض الفاقد من الماء​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2010)

_شكراا كتيير النهيسى لمعلوماتك الثمينة_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _شكراا كتيير النهيسى لمعلوماتك الثمينة_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


الرب يبارك مروركم الرائع ومحبتكم
شكرا جدااا​


----------



## mr_minoz (23 مارس 2011)

*مشكور يا جميييييييييييل *​


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2011)

mr_minoz قال:


> *مشكور يا جميييييييييييل *​


شكرااااا جدااا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك . معلومات قيمة .


----------

